# Topics > Smart things >  Bixi, ultra-portable device for gesture recognition, Bluemint labs, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - bixi.io

twitter.com/GetBixi

linkedin.com/company/bluemint-labs

Co-founder and CEO - Vijayaraghavan Narayanan

Co-founder - Loic Lietar

"Bixi: Control Any Smart Device by Simply Waving Your Hand!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bixi adds gesture controls to iOS and Android devices"
The $79 device lets you control your phone or tablet with a flick of the wrist.

by Daniel Cooper
October 25, 2016

----------

